# I came here seeking the anus of Trent



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi I recently used to frequent the shroomery but somehow a lawsuit has stopped the website from running. Or so I assume.
        I followed a former shroomerite to this forum named ShiVersblood. He also used to frequent shroomery.
          One thing we used to do at shroomery was enjoy having sex with the anus of Trent. Often anonymously. That seems to all be over now.
           How different life is now however. As Trent can no longer frequent shroomery. However, Trent seems to show up when men need pleasure. As ShiVersblood has testified the anus of Trent brings many men pleasure. Very often.
            One time ShiVers came all the way to Las Vegas to meet up with Trent and some things went wrong but eventually had found the sexual pleasure he needed.
            You see? Trent has an anus. He allows men to have sex with his anus. It is only gay on Trent's part. You as long as you only touch his anus with your penis as long as you do not give Trent pleasure it does not make you gay.
             Careful your wife does not find out as she may divorce you. Especially if you live in Australia make sure Trent does not ever visit you in Australia. Only visit Trent in the USA which is his home country which has the most freedom.
           So why have sex with Trent's anus? It is better then heroin. Men cannot resist. Neither can ShiVers who has also had sex with Trent's anus many times. The anus of Trent brings the most pleasure but as I said just do not let your wife find out especially if she is a hot pretty model. She may not wish that you continue to have sex with Trent's anus on such an often occasion, or ever.
          If anybody sees Trent come in here please let me know. He will not be hard to recognise. He will speak often of doing heroin all the time. All you have to ask is "anus time?" in which case he may direct you to a Burger King bathroom. He is not monogomous either. He will pull down his pants and allow you to gaze into his anus. In which case it is time to penetrate for ejaculation.
         For the ladies I am sorry to enjoy Trent's anus you must have a penis. Sometimes life is cruel.
          Ok find Trent it is easy you just see "look there Trent, Trent has an anus!" then leapfrog into his anus. Pleasure it is called!
          Once you experience you will understand. Has anyone seen him? Preferrably only adults 18 and older should experience the anus of Trent but he may allow others to experience of less age so just be responsible for your own decisions as Trent has no filter for who he allows to penetrate. Do not come with minors allow Trent to take such responsibilities and end up in court.
          Also ladycakes is a puppet of an Australian native. A fake account if you will.
          Ok enough information let us find Trent and he will present anus and the penetration will begin!


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## SweetDee (Aug 2, 2019)

FIGHT TO THE DEATH


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 2, 2019)

Lies!

You are from the Mushroom Observer, and you're here to slander @Shiversblood as a raging homosexual.


----------



## Large (Aug 2, 2019)

This year's best SCP.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 2, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> can we kiwis get some context on this shroomery site and what it's about and why @Shiversblood is on there talking about trent's anus instead of on here where i can personally enjoy his posts about it? i'm too lazy to move my hands from directly over the keyboard to navigate to a different webpage because i'm a 900 kg trump supporter, thanks.



The shroomery was formerly a website about growing mushrooms. Many have had accounts there over the years. Many cool people. Lots with drug problems. Many have died. Overdosed. Not rare. The ratio of male to female posters is like 199/1. It is rumored only men who like men used the site. Many of us had cool times on shroomery but as it had only a few Australian mates many possible bad ratings were left so despite many sharing personal photos and openly discussing our lives and talking about interesting things like paranoid conspiracy theories and a lot of politics and even some cool posts involving quantum physics it seems the site was destined to drama.

Then one day a solution was reached. Post in the anonymous forum(known as romper room) or get banned. Many of use fled to this anonymous forum yet there was no pleasure. With very few female members and many of them posting photos only in a SLOTS thread (sexy ladies) it seemed the bans continued if anyone made compliments to these fine ladies posting photos of their tits.

More eclectic then mycotopia but with equal drama a solution was needed for the remaining shroom takers and trippers and late night drinkers and bong smokers to find a much needed release for all the built up stress. Then out of the shadows came Stealth1vampire also known as ShiVersblood. He deduced that the member Treant actually did mind of men ejaculated in his anus night after night. Well ShiVersblood did turn out to indeed be autistic, it seems that he was correct and Trent did enjoy pleasuring men and his anus is so tight many people would stop the most pleasureable of coitus with the most well excercised prostitute to enjoy sexual intercourse with the anus of Trent.
          The rest is history. However Trent most often frequents the USA and the website known as shroomery.org which is most likely under Federal investigation. Or who knows what?
           In fact matter of fact maybe it is good I bounced. However few will find a forum as eclectic as shroomery.org where in one night you can discuss drugs then quantum physics and how the theory of a black hole contradicts itself because it violates the law of the speed limit of light that light can be pulled into gravity at or beyond its own speed then also be banned for apparently violating the rule of posting personal information.
        Anyway though enough about the shroomery. I am here for pleasure! Not yet has any hole proved to be tighter or may able to bring pleasure then the anus of Trent as ShiVers has testified. Now he may be a little autistic but he is truly onto some damn factual information.
          With a few mushrooms, perhaps a stamp or so or some old fashioned LSD, a nibble of the cactus and about a half oz of marijuana Trent will come over and his anus will pleasure you beyond your wildest fantasies.
          Does anyone not believe me? Does anyone think I am just hallucinating this whole thing? Is it as preposterous as going to New York and saying you had a good time spending so much money in such a miserably expensive place with so much concrete? Do you think I ate too many weed brownies? Well such is not true! Trent loves me and wants the world to enjoy the place where he takes a shit of course when he is not doing so!
           Believe me! ShiVersblood would not lie!


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Aug 2, 2019)

formershroomeryuser said:


> The shroomery was formerly a website about growing mushrooms. Many have had accounts there over the years. Many cool people. Lots with drug problems. Many have died. Overdosed. Not rare. The ratio of male to female posters is like 199/1. It is rumored only men who like men used the site. Many of us had cool times on shroomery but as it had only a few Australian mates many possible bad ratings were left so despite many sharing personal photos and openly discussing our lives and talking about interesting things like paranoid conspiracy theories and a lot of politics and even some cool posts involving quantum physics it seems the site was destined to drama.
> 
> Then one day a solution was reached. Post in the anonymous forum(known as romper room) or get banned. Many of use fled to this anonymous forum yet there was no pleasure. With very few female members and many of them posting photos only in a SLOTS thread (sexy ladies) it seemed the bans continued if anyone made compliments to these fine ladies posting photos of their tits.
> 
> ...


I think you're either crazy or on something (weed brownies, shrooms?). I hope for the first because then it never stops.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 2, 2019)

Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> I think you're either crazy or on something (weed brownies, shrooms?). I hope for the first because then it never stops.



Trent is the one who will never stop. You just won't understand until you meet Trent.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 2, 2019)

we all did, son

we all did


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 2, 2019)

EJACULATE!


----------



## SigSauer (Aug 2, 2019)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 2, 2019)

A daring synthesis.


----------



## The Manglement (Aug 2, 2019)

I would post a "This is getting out of hand, now there are two of them!" meme from the Star Wars prequels, but I am too lazy have a little self respect.


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 2, 2019)

This is what happens when you do a marijuana, children.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 2, 2019)

What is Trent's last name?


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 2, 2019)

The shroomery.org is down, so men from that forum are now coming to this forum in search of the anus of a man named Trent. I really can’t say I am surprised. Where oh where can that Trent anus be? Many men ask this question.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 2, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> View attachment 872949


What an exciting time we live in!


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 3, 2019)

Then who was Trent anus?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 3, 2019)

SHIT!

Does this mean that there was more Trent lore that went unarchived on shroomery?!
HAVE WE FAILED TRENT?!


----------



## Maskull (Aug 3, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> the plot thickens


The penis hardens.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Aug 3, 2019)

Alright, this has to be a joke. I went to Burger King. I gave the signal--tapping my foot underneath the stalls. NO TRENT ANUS! All I got was "get the fuck outta here faggot" replies. What a waste of time.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 3, 2019)

I love you niggas sometimes


----------



## Easterling (Aug 3, 2019)

Maskull said:


> The penis hardens.


The Anus widens


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 3, 2019)

Trent ain't here nigga


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 3, 2019)

Ive seen the Anus of Trent.

Blood started pouring from my pupils but Ive seen the Anus. It was glorious.

Youre gonna wanna talk to the archbishop on this one. She can initiate you on the holy rights. 

She can help you find the Lizard King.


----------



## saisegeha (Aug 3, 2019)

DuckSucker said:


> She can help you find the Lizard King.



Please don't force my brain to associate Trent's anus with Jim Morrison.


----------



## wabbits (Aug 3, 2019)

A guy named Null here has Trent's anus and will share it with you if you DM him enough. Include the magic words "stonetoss thread" as in: Видаліть нитку з каменю, або я з'їм ваш задній прохід


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 3, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Then who was Trent anus?


We all have a little bit of Trent's anus inside us.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 3, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> The shroomery.org is down, so men from that forum are now coming to this forum in search of the anus of a man named Trent. I really can’t say I am surprised. Where oh where can that Trent anus be? Many men ask this question.



Hella accurate



Maskull said:


> The penis hardens.



This is how men are affected when Trent is around



Immortal Technique said:


> Alright, this has to be a joke. I went to Burger King. I gave the signal--tapping my foot underneath the stalls. NO TRENT ANUS! All I got was "get the fuck outta here faggot" replies. What a waste of time.



Make sure you see Trent enter the Burger King first before you make the signal requesting he present his anus. Often times men will ask him to leave with them so he may not longer be in the Burger King. Otherwise he will show up as usual though if he has not already left.



Easterling said:


> The Anus widens



It will do so to make room for multiple cocks but will then tighten again once you are inside to provide maximum pleasure



Sexy Times Hitler said:


> We all have a little bit of Trent's anus inside us.



A little bit of all of us is inside Trent's anus for more of an informally accurate statement. A+ for effort however.


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 3, 2019)

“I DEMAND TRENT ANUS!” A black man in the distance screams. “These men are really wanting some Trent anus” I explain to Mr Magenta. “Indeed. The shroomery has closed down. And now men from the shroomery are not capable of getting their Trent anus fix. These men need their release. The situation is starting to get dire.” Mr Magenta explains to me.

A black man from the shadows approaches, with a very angry look on his face. “Mr Magenta! I need some Trent anus, and I need it now!” The black man screams.  “I am sorry, but I don’t know where Trent anus is right now.” Mr Magenta says, trying to reason with the crazed black man. “Bullshit!! You slam your penis directly into the anus of a man named Trent on a daily basis! You know where he is!” The black man screams, and pulls out a knife and charges toward mr Magenta. Mr Magenta quickly pulls out his pistol and shoots the black man directly in the forehead. 

A crowd of black men forms. They are chanting that they want Trent anus. “We want Trent anus! We want Trent anus!” The black crowd shouts. 

Mr Magenta hands me his pistol, and then picks up his fully automatic machine gun. “This might get messy” mr Magenta says to me. Suddenly the crowd of black men charges. Mr Magenta simply begins opening fire, mowing down large number of black men. I quickly start shooting the pistol, I shoot a black man in the forehead, then another one. A black man gets close to mr Magenta back, I put a slug in the black mans head. Mr Magenta looks at me and nods, and then keeps shooting black men. Finally, we have shot and killed all the black men in the crowd. “That was a close call” I say to mr Magenta. “I really want some Trent anus.” Mr Magenta says and walks away.


----------



## sick fruit juice (Aug 3, 2019)

is this a normal occurrence or have i died and gone to trents personal hell ?
like, seriously, what is the dark lore of trent and his magnificent asshole ?


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Aug 3, 2019)

Easterling said:


> The Anus widens


The semen thickens


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 3, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> “I DEMAND TRENT ANUS!” A black man in the distance screams. “These men are really wanting some Trent anus” I explain to Mr Magenta. “Indeed. The shroomery has closed down. And now men from the shroomery are not capable of getting their Trent anus fix. These men need their release. The situation is starting to get dire.” Mr Magenta explains to me.
> 
> A black man from the shadows approaches, with a very angry look on his face. “Mr Magenta! I need some Trent anus, and I need it now!” The black man screams.  “I am sorry, but I don’t know where Trent anus is right now.” Mr Magenta says, trying to reason with the crazed black man. “Bullshit!! You slam your penis directly into the anus of a man named Trent on a daily basis! You know where he is!” The black man screams, and pulls out a knife and charges toward mr Magenta. Mr Magenta quickly pulls out his pistol and shoots the black man directly in the forehead.
> 
> ...



Mr. Magenta wakes up one day from a deep sleep sweat pouring down his face. "Dammit I had the dream again. It was the anus of Trent." He phones up his therapist. His therapist answers the Facetime call rubbing his eyes. "Mr Magenta it is 530 Am." "I know he is out there" says Mr Magenta. "We talked about this" replies his therapist "Trent is gone. All the admins at shroomery.org got busted trafficking large amounts of klonopin to 12 year olds who could not get a prescription and are now on trial for their life. The site is gone except some idiot forgot to take down the photo of Saddam Husseins advisor doing the press release saying the site is having technical issues. Trent is gone and has possibly pleasured his last cock. No one has seen or heard from him. You need to let go of all your bad experiences and negative shroom ratings from that site." "I know he is out there in my heart. I just know" says Mr Magenta then hangs up the phone on his therapist.

          Mr Magenta lies awake for quite awhile but cannot actually go back to sleep. The minutes go by slowly and and eventually 530 AM turns into 1000 Am. He decides to make a plane ticket to the USA to search for Trent in his home country. He phones up his wife who is actually from New Zealand and is visiting her family in New Zealand to inform her of his decision. "I am doing it honey, I am visiting the USA and taking an overnight flight much later." His wife begins to protest "Mr Magenta I hope you are not trying to look for the anus of Trent. You know how much he damaged our marriage already and we are just beginning to fix what was an aweful divorce!" "No no no its not like that at all honey!" Mr magenta begins to defend himself to his wife "I have spoken to my therapist in deep detail! That is over. I will never see Trent again. The shroomery is gone forever as people serve long jail terms. I just miss the drug culture and want to travel to the US to do a pound of shrooms over two weeks taking an ounce a day on some long binge trip. Yes that is it! Be back next week. Tell the kids I love them." "Ok honey" says his wife and they hang up the phone.

           Mr Magenta boards the plane and feels like Tom Hanks chasing Leonardo Dicaprio in Catch Me If You Can. He thinks to himself on the plane about all the great times he had giving pleasure to the anus of Trent and how he is really still in love with Trent but also feels like a needle in a haystack would be pretty easy to find if you went through the stack one hay at a time compared to this.

              His plane touches down at LAX and he catches the next plane to Las Vegas to return to the site he last saw Trent. He goes to visit the Burger King where him and Trent had their sexual escapade and orders a Burger. The man who takes the order hears Mr Magenta's tale and says "hey, Trent headed East to Texas as far as I know." Mr Magenta grabs the employee and begins to choke him for information like he is Schwarzenegger and this is some action movie and says "you wouldn't feed me some bullshit information having fun to watch me go on a wild goose chase would you????" The employee hard to speak since being choked says back "no honest, he came by in here last week with like 25 guys and said he was headed to Austin Texas."

             Mr Magenta drops the man and says "Austin Texas it is" then heads to the Las Vegas airport and flies yet once again, this time to Austin Texas. He gets off the plane then catches an Uber which was previously banned years ago but now is easy to find. He then heads to 6th street to get one of his favorite drinks. While there a bartender lady says to Mr Magenta "hey an old shroomerite stripper that used to post on the sexy ladies of the shroomery SLOTS thread is showing her pussy later on at the strip club down the street. She claims she is still in contact with Trent but if you want to see her pussy as she gets buck naked go over and visit her." Mr Magenta pays for his drink with money on the bar and leaves a mild tip as most Australians do, then heads to the door and throws on his sunglasses then as he is walking out says "I am not here for naked women, I am here for the anus of Trent. I will visit this stripper." then walks out.



To be continued...........


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 4, 2019)

Fan theory: Trent is always referred to by his first name, while Mr. Magenta is always referred to by his last name. The reason? His full name is Trent Magenta. Trent and Mr. Magenta are one and the same, Tyler Durden style.


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 4, 2019)

Hella numerous autism in here.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 4, 2019)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Fan theory: Trent is always referred to by his first name, while Mr. Magenta is always referred to by his last name. The reason? His full name is Trent Magenta. Trent and Mr. Magenta are one and the same, Tyler Durden style.


Anuborus.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 4, 2019)

I regret to inform you that the anus of Trent is lost forever. It has fallen into the hands of this man




He will not share do not ask. If you wish to discuss said anus and mourn it's loss this is fine. But all hope for recovering the golden anus is gone forever. This thread should probably be in "general board"


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Aug 4, 2019)

Well fine. I don't want the anus of a man named Trent anyway.


I don't.


----------



## 2hufag (Aug 4, 2019)

The anus of Trent has AIDS and if you hit it you are gay.


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 4, 2019)

@Magenta might not be able to find this thread because it is not in the general discussion forum



Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Fan theory: Trent is always referred to by his first name, while Mr. Magenta is always referred to by his last name. The reason? His full name is Trent Magenta. Trent and Mr. Magenta are one and the same, Tyler Durden style.



You sir are WRONG! You are a liar! You are trying to slander the good name of the Trent anus saga!!!! Shame on you!!!! Shame!!!!


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 4, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> You sir are WRONG! You are a liar! You are trying to slander the good name of the Trent anus saga!!!! Shame on you!!!! Shame!!!!


A response so extreme it all but confirms the theory!


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 6, 2019)

Shroomery is back up


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 6, 2019)

yes it is. Trent has been spotted as well. Soon men will have their eyes roll back in their head upon the pleasure they will experience. Real talk


----------



## The Big Vivs (Aug 9, 2019)

This brings new meaning to the term 'penis envy.' This plot's too thick for me to handle.

Where is he now?


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 16, 2019)

Taking it in the ass is where he is now


----------



## UngaWunga (Aug 25, 2019)

Let us search for Africa

sexual pleasure of all Hellas


----------



## Begemot (Aug 25, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> @Magenta might not be able to find this thread because it is not in the general discussion forum
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are WRONG! You are a liar! You are trying to slander the good name of the Trent anus saga!!!! Shame on you!!!! Shame!!!!


Where in Australia does Mr Magneta come from?


----------



## UngaWunga (Aug 25, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Where in Australia does Mr Magneta come from?


simply Africa, son.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 25, 2019)

UngaWunga said:


> simply Africa, son.


Sunshine has a large African community so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## UngaWunga (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello. With all of this Islam going on recently, a lot of people have been forgetting about Africa. Not me. I will no longer be accepting any free food offered to me by anyone. Never again. I will say no. I will not allow you to give me food in a very transparent attempt to make me gain weight while men in Africa have no food. No. Hell no. The next time someone offers me food I will become angry and confrontational and I will say, "think about the people in Africa mother fucker"


----------



## Begemot (Aug 25, 2019)

UngaWunga said:


> Hello. With all of this Islam going on recently, a lot of people have been forgetting about Africa. Not me. I will no longer be accepting any free food offered to me by anyone. Never again. I will say no. I will not allow you to give me food in a very transparent attempt to make me gain weight while men in Africa have no food. No. Hell no. The next time someone offers me food I will become angry and confrontational and I will say, "think about the people in Africa mother fucker"


Is this the power of schizo posting?


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 25, 2019)

Dukes of Hazzard actor Tom Wopat punched me in the asshole once. Not the cheeks. Just the hole.


----------



## Anrende (Aug 25, 2019)

Is this fucking real or is it all just one big schizo post. I need to know more about this magnificent anus


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 27, 2019)

UngaWunga said:


> simply Africa, son.



Cool Kid Richie comes directly from Africa.  Nigeria Africa. However, Mr Magenta is from Sydney Australia.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 27, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Cool Kid Richie comes directly from Africa.  Nigeria Africa. However, Mr Magenta is from Sydney Australia.


Is he African-Australian? He seems to lead a cohort of slavering black bucks always obsessed with Trent's arse. Does he lack a loving home?


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Aug 27, 2019)

Sexual pleasure of all Hellas, you say?
Heh.
No anus could be this legendary...
You use Trent anus, you hella gay!


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 27, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> View attachment 875373
> 
> I regret to inform you that the anus of Trent is lost forever. It has fallen into the hands of this man
> 
> ...



So Trent is @KatsuKitty?


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 27, 2019)

“I enjoy anus more than any man in the world.” Ungawunga says.

“What’s this?” Mr Magenta says in a frustrated manner. He stands up and walks over to ungawunga. “What the fuck did you just say?” Mr Magenta says, visibly upset.

“I said, I enjoy anus more than anus man In the WORLD!” Ungawunga blares. “No! My name is mr Magenta and I am the one who enjoys anus more than man in the USA!” Mr Magenta screams and quickly punches ungwuna directly in the face. Ungawunga punches mr Magenta back and they start struggling. Mr Magenta pulls Ungawunga to the floor and screams, “I will prove to you that I anus more than you, by raping your anus!” Mr Magenta screams.

Just then a man walks into the room and fires a pistol into the ceiling. It’s Trent. “Boys boys, if you wanted anus so badly, all you had to do was say so!” 

Mr Magenta gets off of Ungawunga and slams his penis directly into the anus of a man named Trent. Ungawunga slams his penis into Trent’s mouth. “Ahhhhh this is pleasure!” Mr Magenta screams. “Soooo much pleasure!!!” Ungawunga says. “I have ejaculated semen into anus.” Mr Magenta says. Ungawunga pushes mr Magenta out of the way and slams his own penis into the anus of Trent. “Oh ! This really is pleasure!” Ungawunga screams, and then ejaculates. 

“I enjoyed the anus more than you.” Ungawunga says smugly. “No you did not! I did!” Mr Magenta screams and pulls out a pistol and begins opening fire.  

A formershroomerymembwr burst into the room and begins firing his ar-15. Mr Magenta ducks for cover. “Come on Ungawunga lets get out of here.” He says and keeps firing his ar-15. The two make their escape. 

“Damnit Trent you allowed them to escape!” Mr Magenta says to Trent, and then quickly slams his penis into the anus of a man named Trent ejaculate.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 27, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> “I enjoy anus more than any man in the world.” Ungawunga says.
> 
> “What’s this?” Mr Magenta says in a frustrated manner. He stands up and walks over to ungawunga. “What the fuck did you just say?” Mr Magenta says, visibly upset.
> 
> ...



Doesn't follow a thesis very well but... I guess whatever. Holy shit. Not a great story but a story to read none the less. Trent really stays busy



UngaWunga said:


> simply Africa, son.



The sound of hella retarded autistic fucktards from Missouri is upon us. Or wherever. However. Somehow.


----------



## Strictly Confidential (Aug 28, 2019)

Can you take your gay little fan fiction back to shoomery I think its back up.


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 28, 2019)

Fan fiction? Trent anus is a way of life, and many men live their life in accordance. Aformershroomeryuser is just a byproduct of a new nation. A nation under the anus of a man named Trent. Trent’s anus has gone national.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 28, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Fan fiction? Trent anus is a way of life, and many men live their life in accordance. Aformershroomeryuser is just a byproduct of a new nation. A nation under the anus of a man named Trent. Trent’s anus has gone national.


We have already been over this. Joshua "I.S.I.S./Hitler fan group" Moon has the anus of Trent. You cannot get it back. Lost forever, discussion *OVER.*


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 29, 2019)

Trent wakes up. He rolls over and grabs his bottle of old crow off the night stand and takes a huge chug. Mr Magenta is laying next to him in bed and awakes. “Anal canal time” mr Magenta says and quickly slams his penis into Trent’s anus.

A little while later, mr Magenta is sitting on the couch watching Riverdale, Trent walks into the room and says, “hey, let’s go to Red Robin for dinner tonight!” “Hella ok!” Mr Magenta responds. Trent writes on his Facebook wall that he is going to Red Robin’s. They arrive and are seated.

All of a sudden Ungawunga bursts in through the front door holding a Ar-15 assault rifle. He fires a few rounds into the ceiling. 

“Nobody move or do any funny business see! I am just here for the anus of a man named Trent!” Ungawunga screams. A man sitting with his wife and children pulls out his conceal carry pistol and aims it at Ungawunga but Ungawunga quickly shoots the man directly in the forehead then shoots the mans wife and children he is sitting with.

“I said no funny business god damnit!” He screams, and then makes a direct bee line to Trent’s table where Trent and mr Magenta are sitting. He aims his assault rifle at Trent.

“Nobody has to get hurt here, I just really need some of that anus.” He explains.

“No sir! Please! Trent has had too many cocks today! His anus simply just can’t handle anymore cocks! Take my anus instead for the love of god just leave Trent alone!” Mr Magenta screams. 

“Don’t lie to me mother fucker! I know that Trent is capable of taking hella numerous cocks on a daily basis! This will be no sweat for him! Now get down on ur hands and knees Trent!” Ungawunga says.

Trent sighs and shrugs his shoulders, and then gets on his hands and knees. Ungawunga quickly slams his penis into Trent’s anus. “Ugghhhhh!!!! This Is so much pleasure!” Ungawunga says. He then ejaculates inside Trent’s anus. Mr Magenta pulls out his pistol and is about to shoot Ungawunga in the forehead, but suddenly the police storm into the building firing fully automatic machines guns and throw flash bangs. Ungawunga is pulled off of Trent’s anus by a cop and is handcuffed.

Mr Magenta walks over to Ungawunga. “Let’s see who you really are!” Mr Magenta screams, and rips off the octopus mask off Ungawungas face. He gasps in horror.

“Drshoggoth! It’s you!” Mr Magenta says in a alarmed manner. 

“Yeah, it’s me! And I would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn’t for these pesky police officers!” Drshoggoth says, and then is hauled off to jail. He goes on trial for the rape of Trent. Trent takes the stand and has a emotional outburst and cries while on the stand while describing how he was raped. Drshoggoth is found guilty of first degree aggravated rape, and is placed directly into prison.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 30, 2019)

formershroomeryuser said:


> The sound of hella exceptional autistic fucktards from Missouri is upon us. Or wherever. However. Somehow.


Do you know this creature, are more of your cohorts likely to....infect kiwifarms?


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 30, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Do you know this creature, are more of your cohorts likely to....infect kiwifarms?



I don't feel like this place could be infected any further then it already is.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 30, 2019)

formershroomeryuser said:


> I don't feel like this place could be infected any further then it already is.


Not to be indelicate but is @Shiversblood...uh..acting or is he damaged in some way like the shroomery's silly mascot?


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 30, 2019)

chekovia said:


> Not to be indelicate but is @Shiversblood...uh..acting or is he damaged in some way like the shroomery's silly mascot?



I think men have been trying to figure out the answer to that question for a long time. I am not sure anyone knows.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 30, 2019)

formershroomeryuser said:


> I think men have been trying to figure out the answer to that question for a long time. I am not sure anyone knows.


So was he or if  he is a malfunctioning A.I with erotomania, it, viewed as the forum pet?  Is their behaviour common amongst shrooms casualties?


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Aug 30, 2019)

chekovia said:


> So was he or if  he is a malfunctioning A.I with erotomania, it, viewed as the forum pet?  Is their behaviour common amongst shrooms casualties?



He is a person banned from the unjust tryanny of the rule of shroomery. He was brave and when told to him "fucking try me ShiVers" he just continued with bravery as though he was threatened with murder or possibly rape knowing ShiVers it was probably rape.

He will not be back among the other users of shroomery any time soon. His brilliance will only be seen here.

Or some shit like that. Honestly from me I would not depend on facts. I swear that is how that happened though. Real talk.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 30, 2019)

Shiversblood, more like shittersblood


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 30, 2019)

How is Trent going to get more cocks for his anus now??? Former shroomery member!!!! Trent needs cocks for his anus!!!!!! Hurry up man!!!!


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Aug 30, 2019)

Alfred Lloyd Tennyson could only hope to produce highbrow, no nonsense epics such as the tales of Trent buggery.


----------



## UngaWunga (Aug 31, 2019)

Shivers has been banned from every forum on the internet. His power level is beyond anything you can possibly conceive. His anus level is even higher.


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 31, 2019)

I saw Trent yesterday and I immediately understood that Trent required cocks for his anus.


----------



## JM 590 (Aug 31, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I saw Trent yesterday and I immediately understood that Trent required cocks for his anus.



What if he uses a dildo?  Would that work like a nicotine patch for smokers?


----------



## Shiversblood (Aug 31, 2019)

Trent explained to me that it’s just not the same.


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 2, 2019)

I must agree regarding this matter. 
Mr magenta spends all his time posting in anarchy camp, and none in A freedom room. I thought me mr magenta and you were all partners, but now I realize mr magenta only real parter, is the anus of a man named Trent. 

I walked over to mr magentas house recently to ask him where he's been, his mom les me inside. I go downstairs and into his room, and what do I see an none other than mr magenta pile driving directly onto the fertile anus of Trent. "So fertile" mr magenta mutters, with a look of sheer pleasure on his face and his eyes closed. "Ahem," I say. Mr magent falls off backwards off the anus and quickly covers himself with a blanket.

"Get he hell out mate can't you see I am anal canal!" Mr magenta says in a flustered manner. "I just wanted to know when your going to be posting a-" before I can finish the sentence mr magenta hastily ushers me to the door. "Mr magenta is anal canal!" I scream, so that his mom and dad can hear. Mr magentas older brother hears me too and comes racing. The whole family runs and sees a nude Trent wearing nothing, and a nude mr magenta just wearing a blanket.

"Okay okay, family, there is something I have to get off my chest. I sometimes anal canal with the anus of Trent." Mr magenta says. His whole famil gasps. They are horrified. His mom faints. 
This is getting awkward, I better go.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 3, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I must agree regarding this matter.
> Mr magenta spends all his time posting in anarchy camp, and none in A freedom room. I thought me mr magenta and you were all partners, but now I realize mr magenta only real parter, is the anus of a man named Trent.
> 
> I walked over to mr magentas house recently to ask him where he's been, his mom les me inside. I go downstairs and into his room, and what do I see an none other than mr magenta pile driving directly onto the fertile anus of Trent. "So fertile" mr magenta mutters, with a look of sheer pleasure on his face and his eyes closed. "Ahem," I say. Mr magent falls off backwards off the anus and quickly covers himself with a blanket.
> ...


Is ..is it akward or just a foretaste of hell?


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Sep 3, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I must agree regarding this matter.
> Mr magenta spends all his time posting in anarchy camp, and none in A freedom room. I thought me mr magenta and you were all partners, but now I realize mr magenta only real parter, is the anus of a man named Trent.
> 
> I walked over to mr magentas house recently to ask him where he's been, his mom les me inside. I go downstairs and into his room, and what do I see an none other than mr magenta pile driving directly onto the fertile anus of Trent. "So fertile" mr magenta mutters, with a look of sheer pleasure on his face and his eyes closed. "Ahem," I say. Mr magent falls off backwards off the anus and quickly covers himself with a blanket.
> ...



There is something so pure about the writings of ShiVersblood. Hello, I am watching ShiVersblood post. He only posts about sexual things. No emotions such as jealousy need to exist. No he did this so I divorced she and she went out with him to get back at he and she took the kids away etc. Nope, he just straight up writes posts about men shoving cocks in other girls anuses then ejaculating. It is all he desires.

I sometimes wonder if he would be happier writing about men shoving their cocks in womens vaginas then ejaculating. A little more pregnancy woman vagina gets so wet man ejaculated so happy type stuff. It is rarely about all of that. It is almost always about a man shoving his cock into another mans anus thrusting hardcore then ejaculating. No pretty women with make up and eyelashes and lipstick dancing in a dress singing in the shower come sexualise me.

No, it is always about the homosexual erotica. Yet so pure and simple. ShiVers is not the hateful emotion type like Hitler. He just wants to write a story about Mr Magenta shoving his cock into Trents anus then ejaculating all night. Then he is happy. Much like a simple child who just wants to laugh and ejaculate in another mans ass.

Just like that. Ok continue on with posting


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 3, 2019)

January 2014. San Francisco California, United States of America. Mr Magenta was in the country on a student visa. He was studying in college to get his degree in finance. Ever since mr Magenta was 5 years old he wanted to come to the USA. Mr Magenta had dreams of winning the nobel peace prize and being granted citizenship of the USA by Obama personally. But all the dreams were put on hold, the day he met A man named Trent.

Mr Magenta walks into a bar. “Jack Daniels. Neat. With a lime.” Mr Magenta says to the bar tender.

“Well well well, it’s looks like someone has anus.” A arrogant black man says to Mr Magenta. 

“I beg your pardon?” Mr Magenta says, in a confused manner. The black man quickly smashes a beer bottle over me magenta’s head. A man wearing a leopard thong and a cowboy hat quickly grabs a cue stick and smashes it over the black mans head, then quickly gets him in a head lock. “Why don’t you go back to Africa mother fucker” Trent says then throws the black man down. A few other black men help the black man hurriedly leave the bar.

“Hey thanks man. You really helped me out of a jam there.” Mr Magenta says. “I gotta take a leak” Trent says.

Trent goes to the restroom. Mr Magenta follows close behind. Trent goes into a stall. Mr Magenta decides to tempt fate and Goes into the stall too. He grabs Trent’s ass, then yanks down the trousers. “It is time for sexual relations with anus.” Mr Magenta says and then quickly slams his penis into Trent anus. So much thrusting.

That’s when I kick open the bathroom stall.

“Sick! lol!” I scream and then run away.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Sep 4, 2019)

It does not seem anyone is going to vote


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 16, 2020)

Anus time?


----------



## Spl00gies (Mar 16, 2020)

How much do RR and Bod hate you guys?


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Mar 16, 2020)

Where is Mr. Magenta's country of origin? Based on his bug-chasing tendencies and love of anal sex, I'm guessing Sweden.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Mar 16, 2020)

It has been brought to my attention that Shiversblood has been kidnapped by men of Africa sent by Trent to try and instill in Shiversblood a sense of decency and kindness and wisdom. Shiversblood is being held captive by men of Africa who as we speak are now slamming multiple cocks into Shivers anus to try and calm his ass down and impart into him a sense of what it is like to step into he whose shoes you normally do not wear.

Yet it has also been brought to my understanding that Shivers may come back and deny having cocks slammed into his ass. He may just say "I did not have any cocks at all slammed into my ass while I was gone. No one kidnapped me. Trent did not kidnap me. That never happened." Yet folks the evidence is clear. Where is Shivers? When was the last time anyone saw him? I think it is very obvious that as we speak men of Africa are pounding his ass with as many cocks as possible and Shivers ass is going through baptism by fire or should I say "THAT SHIT HAS RIPPED OPEN AS MEN ENJOY THEMSELVES WITHIN HIS ASS."

Now also I did inquire as to what will become of Trent. Will men simply pound Shivers ass from now on instead of Trent's ass? The answer was not clear but it came as a response somewhat in the form of "the free market will now decide who gets their ass pounded from now on if it is Shivers or Trent." From what I now Trent has done his deed for mankind and will always be there to present his anus for men to find pleasure. But it is possible that from now on men may prefer to slam multiple hard cocks inside of Shivers anus as a main preference for ass ramming. The free market will decide and only in time will we discover what the free market deems its "go to" source of anus pounding.

Just so everyone knows though, Shivers is gone and he is as we speak getting cocks slammed into his ass. There is no denying it. Do not let him forget it. FYI

Good luck Shivers. Wherever you are a man of extreme autism is getting fucked in his ass and experiencing what it is truly like to be a homosexual. May god be with you. And may he be with your ass.



Crass_and_Champ said:


> Where is Mr. Magenta's country of origin? Based on his bug-chasing tendencies and love of anal sex, I'm guessing Sweden.



No no you got that all wrong. It is Australia.


----------



## Spl00gies (Mar 16, 2020)

Nah, Shivers master race or you're socking. Would you describe the growth of the anus of Trent as tomentose or rhizomorphic?

Was he birthed in a dub tub or a shotgun?

Need to know.


----------



## not william stenchever (Mar 16, 2020)

Will Shivers' anus withstand this ordeal? He will need the favor of the gods to survive. Unfortunately the gods only take payment in anus.


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 17, 2020)

New sources from Africa say that natives believe @Shiversblood's anus is the cure for Coronavirus, and Shivers is currently being held by the president of Africa in the town square for all African men to slam their penises into the anus of @Shiversblood. Over one thousand African men are already saying they've been cured of all their illnesses. @Shiversblood was unavailable for comment so when he returns we must ask him all about his anus and if it really cures Coronavirus. Null has already planned for all Kiwifarmers with Coronavirus to slam their penises inside of the anus of @Shiversblood in alphabetical order except Null goes first because he's el jefe.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Mar 17, 2020)

not william stenchever said:


> Will Shivers' anus withstand this ordeal? He will need the favor of the gods to survive. Unfortunately the gods only take payment in anus.



The gods will be slamming hard cock up inside Shivers ass tonight



Pissmaster said:


> New sources from Africa say that natives believe @Shiversblood's anus is the cure for Coronavirus, and Shivers is currently being held by the president of Africa in the town square for all African men to slam their penises into the anus of @Shiversblood. Over one thousand African men are already saying they've been cured of all their illnesses. @Shiversblood was unavailable for comment so when he returns we must ask him all about his anus and if it really cures Coronavirus. Null has already planned for all Kiwifarmers with Coronavirus to slam their penises inside of the anus of @Shiversblood in alphabetical order except Null goes first because he's el jefe.



It looks like the tides have turned. African tides that is. One day @Shiversblood is talking about Trent and how men are slamming their cocks up his ass and the next day @Shiversblood is the one taking multiple cocks up his ass. It looks like @Shiversblood is going to be getting cocks rammed up his ass for quite awhile now. Oh no there is no way the people of Africa want to let a good cure for all of their diseases just disappear like that. @Shiversblood will be held down by thousands of men of Africa while they slam hard 14 inch cocks up his ass repeatedly.

Trent sits back under an African shade tree and sips a lemonade. And watches the show. "Justice for a man and things of that nature is simply coming to fruition today. It is hella blatantly obvious god made this possible." Trent is usually taking from men but today it is as though he taken from a man that which he did not have anymore. Happiness. Trent has taken back happiness from a man named @Shiversblood while @Shiversblood takes multiple cocks in the ass from men of Africa for a hella long time.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Mar 17, 2020)

. . .

_What?_


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 17, 2020)

For a good time call 1-800-ASSPARTY.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Mar 17, 2020)

drtoboggan said:


> For a good time call 1-800-ASSPARTY.



Shivers new phone number


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

formershroomeryuser said:


> It has been brought to my attention that Shiversblood has been kidnapped by men of Africa sent by Trent to try and instill in Shiversblood a sense of decency and kindness and wisdom. Shiversblood is being held captive by men of Africa who as we speak are now slamming multiple cocks into Shivers anus to try and calm his ass down and impart into him a sense of what it is like to step into he whose shoes you normally do not wear.
> 
> Yet it has also been brought to my understanding that Shivers may come back and deny having cocks slammed into his ass. He may just say "I did not have any cocks at all slammed into my ass while I was gone. No one kidnapped me. Trent did not kidnap me. That never happened." Yet folks the evidence is clear. Where is Shivers? When was the last time anyone saw him? I think it is very obvious that as we speak men of Africa are pounding his ass with as many cocks as possible and Shivers ass is going through baptism by fire or should I say "THAT SHIT HAS RIPPED OPEN AS MEN ENJOY THEMSELVES WITHIN HIS ASS."
> 
> ...



So you kidnapped a man and raped him came on here to tell the whole world that a bunch of fag negros are kidnapping men and raping men.

Garsh, you fools are just so clever. 

May God be with the black homos souls who kidnap and rape. May they be butchered in the streets.

Track this post and cut their black dicks off.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 17, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Track this post and cut their black dicks off.


Go back to your thread, dipfuck.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

drtoboggan said:


> Go back to your thread, dipfuck.



Here's a good candidate for assrape. They'll let you in at Rikers.

I mean, dont you think he needs to be initiated too?

I say we take Harvey and these black animals and chip them.  So we can track them wherever they go.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 17, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Here's a good candidate for assrape. They'll let you in at Rikers.
> 
> I mean, dont you think he needs to be initiated too?


Just shut the fuck up. This is a thread about Trent's anus, not you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

drtoboggan said:


> Just shut the fuck up. This is a thread about Trent's anus, not you.



I think you are rejected, and lonely...they have you in the medical unit cause you are afraid on mean prison dick, aren't you?


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 17, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I think you are rejected, and lonely...they have you in the medical unit cause you are afraid on mean prison dick, aren't you?


I think you are a fucking moron shitting up threads with your retardation. Get a life.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

One little call and you'll have to explain how you can organize a group of dickless black animals to rape outside of prison, Harvey.....then we'll send what's left of these animals to prison with you.



drtoboggan said:


> I think you are a fucking moron shitting up threads with your exceptionalism. Get a life.




Oh yes, it's my fault you worthless stupid shits post your crimes like you are above the law.
I'm surrounded by geniuses.


----------



## not william stenchever (Mar 17, 2020)

Take thine meds, harlot


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

not william stenchever said:


> Take thine meds, harlot



I'm not on meds.
Nor am I married.
Nor am I selling panties.
And I have no clue who you are. I wouldn't recognize you or speak to you on the street. 
Come up with another smear.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Mar 17, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not on meds.
> Nor am I married.
> Nor am I selling panties.
> And I have no clue who you are. I wouldn't recognize you or speak to you on the street.
> Come up with another smear.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> View attachment 1191918



*munches popcorn*

Get bent some more.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 17, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> *munches popcorn*
> 
> Get bent some more.


Go back to your thread. Nobody likes you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

drtoboggan said:


> Go back to your thread. Nobody likes you.




No. 
And that's a relief. I don't marry slaves.

When Harvey meets his untimely demise, you trauma bonded fags willhavd nervous breakdowns and I will laugh and mock you.


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Mar 17, 2020)

Lots of men. Lots of anus. Lots of rape. Only that some men aren't being raped and are just simply letting it happen. Men like Trent. These are the ones to watch out for.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 17, 2020)

> Go back to your thread. Nobody likes you.





DocHoliday1977 said:


> No.
> And that's a relief. I don't marry slaves.



I like you.

I'd much rather ejaculate in your anus then Trent's.






(Though if I were ever driven to ejaculate into the anus of a man, it would be the man named Trent.)


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 17, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> I like you.
> 
> I'd much rather ejaculate in your anus then Trent's.
> 
> ...




Too late. You have the gayness upon you and you cant wash it off. Harvey took your manhood.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 18, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Too late. You have the gayness upon you and you cant wash it off. Harvey took your manhood.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 18, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


>



Oh hush. I'm being silly.


----------

